# Goonies, The (1985)



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

whoa! this is the goonies with mikey and mouth and chunk and data and the fetelli's we're talking about right? yea! no one i ever talked to knew about this movie until my sister and i decided maybe we dreamt it all. i love those guys! this has to be one of the most hilarious movies that i saw and can remember seeing. i love the adventure. when i was younger i used to dream up stories where i'm off with them treasure hunting. and getting it down with mouth. crazy...


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 18, 2001)

k - i know no one's posted here in a while - but that doesn't mean that i still can't --

just saw this movie again -- (originally saw it when i was like 8 or 9) -- and i picked it up b/c i saw that Robert Davi (of Profiler) was in it -- i think i enjoyed it just as much this time as i did when i was little -- this movie is really funny in that old '80's cheesey kinda way ---- (and that's not a bad thing)


Highlander II


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 28, 2001)

I have watched this movie more times than i can count. i think isaw it first when i was like seven or something and i still can't resist it when it comes on. And Joe Pantoliano was just great--loved the brothers.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 11, 2001)

i'm not a big fan of Joe Pantoliano - but he was good in this - 

i thought it was funny when he threw the slice of pizza at Robert Davi -- would never imagine anyone throwing food at that man - just too funny! 

wanna know the best part about this movie?

Robert Davi sings -- in ITALIAN!! and it's awesome!! he has a great voice!!


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

aaaw this was a great movie! I dont care how old I am it'll always be a favorite :rain:


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 27, 2001)

i'm waiting for my copy to show up --- i ordered it -- just waiting - impatiently -- for it to get here so i can watch it again ----


----------



## Curupira (Jul 27, 2001)

It plays once and a while on tv. Next time I'll have to tape it. :rain:


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 2, 2001)

woohoo!!

my tape came the other day!! i didn't watch the whole movie - it was really late when i was done w/ all the other things i was doing and i had to work the next day -- but i DID watch the part where Robert Davi sings in Italian! (when they Fratelli bros are driving down the road and Chunk flags them down!)

woohoo!!

<happy dance>


----------



## Curupira (Aug 2, 2001)

Chunk's the best :laugh2:


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 6, 2001)

isn't it interesting how movies like this never seem to die? they just fade, then return? i was like 9 when this movie came out initially -- and i liked it then - tho the rating was a little to 'lax' -- if this were released today, it would be PG-13 - but it wasn't 'hard' enough to be "R", so they had to give it a PG - the language is a little much for 'small children' -- but - kids talk like that -- or at least the ones i know do ----


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 1, 2001)

okay - gotta resurrect this --

watched this again not that long ago -- 

i think, since i got my tape, i've watched it about 25 times -- it's such a fun movie --

Data and his inventions; the Frettelli's and their fighting; Chunk - the food; the broken statue; the scene w/ the older brother (whose name i've forgotten) on the little kiddie bike ---- 

just a great film!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey I found it!!!!

Ok gtg now, will post something slightly more meaningful 2morrow!!!


----------



## Dru (Nov 2, 2001)

I used to watch the goonies  all the time but its been awile since I've seen it


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 3, 2001)

When I first saw this film, I loved it, and still do. It's reaLLY GOOD WHEN YOU WATHC IT AFTER YOU HAVENT SEEN IT FOR AGES, dRU.


Crikey, my caps lock was on. soz. 

Anyway.....

I just love it! Esp. Chunk with the guy who pretedns to be some sort of super man! those two are so funny together!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*yaaaay*

excelltn movie.......what can issay?  i loved it..........but then again i love most movies.....lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

What was your favourite scene?


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 9, 2001)

hmm my favorite scene would have to be the water slide... ooh no when they first see all the gold... er no when they are at the botom of the well saying Goonies Never Say Die! or maybe when they show the diamonds at the end that were left in the marble bag... or maybe when Chuink is all oh look icecream and he doesn't see the dead boddy till it falls on him.  oh I just love the movie so much it's hard to decide. I own it. recorded it once and still love watching it. I've always enjoyed it. it is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 10, 2001)

*lol*

hmmmmm the bit near the beginning when the older bro gets embarassed.......with his sxercise thingy.........


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *What was your favourite scene? *



fave scene?? ummm -- any where Robert Davi's character is singing! (man has a great voice!)

i also like the scene when they're trying to drop the bridge by playing the skeletal piano -- always liked that part


----------



## Arwen (Dec 27, 2001)

i love the scene where mikey is by the wishing well and he goes on a big spiel going about how these pennies are someone else's wishes... someone else's dreams..... my fave scene


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

there are so many good scenes in this movie, it's hard to pick just one ---- 

i kind like the beginning - in the jail - when the guard goes into the cell and sees the one Fretelli brother who looks like he's killed himself ---- great scene! 

course - then he has to crawl into the car through the sunroof!


oh - and in this movie, they call SUVs -- ORVs - 'off-road vehicle' -- just a bit of trivia -------


----------



## Arwen (Jan 10, 2002)

really? i didnt know that! thank you for the info H2!


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 11, 2002)

wanna know something? if ppl weren't so into SUVs now - i probably wouldn't have noticed --

but i just remember Chunk telling the gang that the 'bad guys' drove off in an ORV -- and i thought - 'what's an ORV?' -- duh! off-road vehicle --- (only thing that made sense to me)


----------



## Arwen (Jan 11, 2002)

now im not sure if im the only one but have you seen the version of the goonies with the huge octopus in it? when i tell other ppl about it they say theyve never seen it


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 11, 2002)

huge octopus? where in the film?


----------



## Arwen (Jan 12, 2002)

in the part where the finally see the pirate ship..... on the edited version for tv they dont show this.... but the girl with the short blonde hair gets pulled down by something.... mouth tries to save her and the thing thats pulling her down is a huge octopus...


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 12, 2002)

man - now i'll have to go back and watch the movie again and see if it's there ----  (like that's a chore -- any excuse to hear Robert Davi sing!!!!!)


i'll let ya know if i find it tho -----


----------



## Arwen (Jan 12, 2002)

ok then


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 12, 2002)

sounds familiar...


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 12, 2002)

yeah what huge octopus? Are you sure it was the same movie?


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 13, 2002)

knew there was something i was gonna do last night --

totally forgot ---- went to a friend's house and we got all caught up watching the most recent ep of Angel (from over a month ago) and the newest ep of Buffy, then the Pretender --- no time for the Goonies ------


----------



## Arwen (Jan 13, 2002)

im pretty sure if you were to get the dvd of it..... it would show you the deleted scene...... we have the movie when it forst came out after theaters and it shows the octopus...


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 16, 2002)

Oooh ooh tooo cool arwen guess what I was going through some threads and this one said it was last posted in by Talon.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 26, 2002)

hidy all --

ya know -- i still haven't looked for that scene -- why? b/c there's just been too much else to do! 


i'll get to --- i swear ----- just don't have any idea when ---- 

guess i'll have to stick a note to my head so i can remember --


----------



## Arwen (Jan 26, 2002)

awww Talon.... *the memories * oh if you plan on looking for it it's a little towards the end just when the find the pirate ship...


~Arwen


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 28, 2002)

Okay I've finally decided my favorite scene is definately the water slide.


----------



## Highlander II (Feb 15, 2002)

i still like the 'pizza' scene -- where the one Fratelli brother smacks the other w/ a slice of pizza -- that's just funny!

there are plenty of good scenes in this -- but that's my fave -

i also really like the scene w/ the skeleton organ -- and they have to play the chords right for the bridge to drop -----


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh that scene is awesome! the piano keys one anyway. It is an suspensful moment in the movie! Well unless you've seen it 100 times or more and know what's going to happen...


----------



## Arwen (Feb 16, 2002)

hehehee I personally liked in the beginning when mouth made chunk do that funky dance in order to get into mikey and brandon's house.... hehehe


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah what a great scene.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 17, 2002)

i'm waiting for this to go down in price on DVD -- i think it's running like $25 US - which is a little more than i wanna spend on any movie --- (esp considering it SO doesn't cost them $25 to put it onto the DVD - grrr)



hmmmmmmm --- 

another good scene? -- i love the beginning - in the jail when the one Fretelli brother (Robert Davi) escapes ---


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh that scene rocks! I mean hello! Classic fake your own death scene! Stupid jailguards!


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 18, 2002)

<snerk>

yeah -- man that guard was stupid!


then there's the part where he has to jump into the car through the sunroof, that was conveniently open --


----------



## Bones (Jun 6, 2002)

gotta love the film 

chunk was such a good character

*does the truffleshuffle*


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 27, 2002)

Ah! A Goonies forum! Hehe, i'm a bit late, but, anyway lol, i saw this movie when i was around 8 and i totally loved it! I loved it when they find the huge pirate ship with all the treasure on it, and i loved the happy ending and everything  cant really remember much of it cept that it rocks in its 80's cheesiness!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

Me and my sisters quote movie lines all the time and Goonies is one of our favorites to quote from.  I bought the tape last year and just can't get enough.  I love when they're all yelling and talking at the same time.  That's soooooooooo funny to me.  I don't know why!
Hunder dollar bill!
Chester Copperpot!
One Eyed Willie
I thought you had braces
Slick shoes
Aren't you the one they call Mouth!
Hey You guys!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 16, 2002)

ya know - when I initially saw this - way back in the theatre! (yep, saw this one on the big screen) - I didn't really like the bad guys, and all the kids talking at the same time seemed so normal - ya know? b/c kids are like that - they all talk at once - 

now, I almost find it annoying - but the movie is just so funny -

Like when Joe Pantoliano throws the pizza at Robert Davi (the Fretelli brothers) -- love that bit!

then, after they pick up Chunk on the road and take him back to the restaurant and they tell him to start at the beginning - and, well, he does ----- 

this is just one of those movies --- classic in all those cheesey ways - but it has treasure hunting and adventure and bad guys and the monster guy who isn't a monster ---- 

and Robert Davi singing in Italian -- what more could you want?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 16, 2002)

This is such a great film, I can't even begin to count how many times I watched it when I was younger...  I loved the gadgety kid (whose name incoveniently escapes me right now, but I also recall being short-stop, or whatever, in Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom), and his booby twaps ROFLMAO!

And that crazy piano - that was one of my favourite scenes....


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

Whenever i watch it now, it really takes me back, and i feel like a lil kid again 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## darkjedi77 (Aug 25, 2002)

I can remember going to see this in the theatre with my buddies.  It was great, every time I watch this film, I can remember my GI Joes and Transformers duking it out in my back yard.


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 26, 2002)

In theatres now that would be a treat! To see that ship on the big screen must have been amazing! 

..... *envisioning that scene on big screen makes me speechless...*


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 27, 2002)

I only saw it on the little screen  how cool it musta been for you!

*jealous glare*


----------



## Starbeast (May 13, 2011)

I've seen this movie countless times, and always hoped for a sequel long ago.​ 
One of the best extras I enjoy on the DVD, is the "Live Audio Commentary" by the original cast. I highly recommend to everyone who is a huge fan to watch that cool extra, it's really entertaining.


Check this out, from 1985.........(skip video to 2:25 minutes)


----------

